# Centerpiece Fish assistance please



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Okay, so in my 29 gallon tank I want a centerpiece fish that is around 3 inches max, colorful, and yet super peaceful with my other fish...so it would need to be a fish that can handle my active guppies and yet be gentle enough not to think my habrosus cory are food. 

I have gotten many suggesstions, but those suggestions often seem to be fish that prefer to be in a shoal. I have been suggested boesemani rainbowfish (although beautiful, I dont have the space for 6 of them), odessa barb (again, beautiful but no space for 6), albino rainbow shark (tried it, it ate my live plants), and I have been suggested angels, but for the obvious reasons not going there. 

I need a non shoaling fish that can handle my water parameters. 

My water is hard, but has a lower pH of around 6.6. My tank is fully cycled and well established. Plants (fake at least) are through out the tank, as well as a log and cave for security should a fish need it. And my temp is kept at a steady 78* right now. 

The only other fish that would go in the tank that is not listed on my signature would be Endler's Livebearers (3 males), assuming my lfs got them in today, and maybe a couple more male balloon mollies. 

Any ideas would be great... oh, and I thought about gourami, but not sold on which one (except not dwarf, and not sparkling since they prefer company of their own.) 

Oh, and if my centerpiece fish needed to be in a pair, I can handle that, but no more than a pair to keep them happy. 

Thanks for the brainstorming!!!! :-D


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

If you like gourami may I suggest a male and a female sunset gourami. The females are not very colorful but the male will show his true colors if a female is present. There is a picture of my male in my 55 gallon album when they are breeding they get the dark stripe on the belly at other times they are the nice redish color. If you get a gourami they love floating plants and if you like I could send you some duckweed from one of my tanks my gourami love itas well as my bettas.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

And they are cool with my water parameters and other fishies?


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

They are very calm gourami which is one of the reason why I chose them for my tank and they will do fine with your water you can read more about them here:
Honey Gourami (Trichogaster chuna) Profile


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Just an update...

As weird as it might seem for a centerpiece fish...I fell in love with it!!! I got a cremecicle lyretail molly as my centerpiece fish. 

He was the only one, and he is big, probably 1.5 - 2 inches!!! It took a few days for my dalmation balloon molly to agree to him being in the tank, but now all is well, and he is a beautiful addition to the tank and is doing very well. 

I was considering a gourami, but I wasnt in love with any of the ones I saw at the lfs. But when I saw that beautiful orange and white molly I knew if it was a male (as I dont want babies or harrassment) I had to have it!!!


----------

